# I found Pimg's pedigree!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks to some info from a new forum member, raemandrea, I was able to track down Pimg's pedigree! How cool!

It's quite a mix, and the mother line is not much to speak of as far as I can tell. Well- the sire line isn't either, but going back 5 generations there is both working and show lines. I suppose if you go back far enough in _any_ pedigree you're likely to find working lines- but 5 generations isn't _that_ far, is it?

Pretty neat! I've imported it all to PDB (that was a lot of work): Pimg

PDB doesn't display the color. So here's a REALLY interesting clip from the mother line from the AKC pedigree view:









I can tell you I didn't expect to find a whole line of white GSDs in there...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool! I love the picture you used of Pimg for the PDB


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear GSD said:


> Cool! I love the picture you used of Pimg for the PDB


Yeah...  It's a little hilarious. :wub:

I only bought the AKC "online research" pedigree which expires after some time. So this puts it there forever.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's cool. Does it cost to put your dog on there? I found Jerry Lee's great gandpa on that site.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

On PDB? No. But it did cost me $17 to get it from AKC.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats really cool that you were able to get her lineage. I would love to have Onyx's, just so I could understand her a bit better!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Willy, that is really cool.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

That's really neat!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Willy, you can download the pedigree to your computer.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks like Pimg and Ruger are related through Rick v.Tiekerhook. Its cool how if you go back far enough you can find a relationship in any two (GSD) pedigrees.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't recognize the registration number on Pimg's mother. Do you know what it represents?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No, I don't have any idea. That's directly from what AKC returned. It might be PAL/IPL. Pimg is registered as PAL/IPL but I don't have her number with me right now. I can check after work...

[EDIT]- nope, Pimg's number starts with "PAL".


----------



## raemandrea (Mar 18, 2013)

Your welcome! So glad I could offer a little help. So cool that our dogs are related. Never thought I would find that on an online forum!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wildo I don't think it's a PAL/ILP number,, the dog would have had to be spayed to get one.

I know when I had an ILP on one of my dogs (before the pal system)..The reg was ILP#### as a reg number..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> wildo I don't think it's a PAL/ILP number,, the dog would have had to be spayed to get one.
> 
> I know when I had an ILP on one of my dogs (before the pal system)..The reg was ILP#### as a reg number..


Yep- see my edit. Pimg's IPL number starts with "PAL"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

missed it I wonder what that number means tho? Maybe AKC can tell you? I have never seen that type of reg number either..just curious


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool!

The dam's number is curious. When I lookup that number with the AKC I get nothing. I wonder if it's another registry?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah- but that's the thing. Can a dog be AKC registered if both parents are not AKC registered? This is the pedigree from Pimg's brother "Wagler Farm's Ab" who has a proper AKC number. That said, I was sure to purchase the pedigree even if only partial since I figured some dogs would be missing. And in the picture I posted at the beginning of the thread you see that K&K's Molly is in black, not blue. So she seems to be missing. I guess I'm not sure how it all works. Maybe "UR" means unregistered? But if that's the case, how could Ab be registered?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, Nikon is AKC and both parents are not. His father has never set foot on American soil.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is Nikon's official AKC pedigree. Only three of the dogs in 4 generations are AKC reg'd.
http://vomblauenhorizont.dutchbingo.net/docs/AKC%20Pedigree.pdf


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in creating a thread where we can post our dogs pedigrees and then we can see if we have related dogs?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

kbella999 said:


> Would anyone be interested in creating a thread where we can post our dogs pedigrees and then we can see if we have related dogs?


That would be interesting.
I wouldn't mind posting up mine if that's made!

Speaking of that:


Liesje said:


> Here is Nikon's official AKC pedigree. Only three of the dogs in 4 generations are AKC reg'd.
> http://vomblauenhorizont.dutchbingo.net/docs/AKC%20Pedigree.pdf


Nikon's grandsire is Duke's sire (Quenn). I thought that was neat.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I found the information on another thread regarding "UR"

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eputable-can-we-get-him-akc-registered-4.html


See AgileGSD's post.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

FlyAway said:


> "UR" numbers are often given to dogs that live in other countries (and FCI registered) who are mated with AKC registered dogs. (It does stand for Unregistered.)


I wonder if the dog has to live in another country in order to get the UR number. I'm very confident that K&K's Molly lives in Southern Indiana in a puppy mill.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Doesn't the AKC now have a service where they will research a pedigree for you? Maybe someone did that and the AKC determined there was enough info to allow registrations and put the dog on a pedigree without a normal registration? Just guessing...


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

kbella999 said:


> Would anyone be interested in creating a thread where we can post our dogs pedigrees and then we can see if we have related dogs?


I just posted a thread about my dog's half-sister
CAN FVX CH (US/CAN) Brownhill-Kysarah'S margarita


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

wildo said:


> I wonder if the dog has to live in another country in order to get the UR number. I'm very confident that K&K's Molly lives in Southern Indiana in a puppy mill.


Sorry, that was incorrect information and I updated my post. The UR is for dogs that have been shown that they have the background to be AKC registered, but for some reason parents or litter was never registered.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

FlyAway said:


> Sorry, that was incorrect information and I updated my post. The UR is for dogs that have been shown that they have the background to be AKC registered, but for some reason parents or litter was never registered.


Hmm- very interesting! So I could, technically, get Pimg a UR number. But at this point it wouldn't much matter since she's spade and already has a PAL number. Good to know though! Thanks!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Regarding UR numbers. Here's a nice little AKC customer service rep (csr) fail... Notice the internal email exchange the CSR forgot to delete.



> -----Original Message-----
> From: csr 37 <email removed>
> Sent: Friday, March 22, 2013 9:48 AM
> To: Willy <email removed>
> ...


So it would appear that UR actually does mean unregistered. It's pretty interesting to me that a dog can be AKC registered when one of its parents has a UR number. It's a pretty blatant admission from the AKC that they don't actually know the genetic lineage of the dog...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Wouldn't have even thought that was possible!!!


----------



## Breezy Arie (Sep 9, 2015)

I know this thread is pretty old now, but I just found out that my dog is actually related to Pimg and raemandrea's dog through Graber's King of Montgomery (how many litters has that dang dog had??)

So my boyfriend and I got our dog Ariel from some BYB's in Montgomery, IN in 2014. I knew she was only CKC-eligible when we got her, and that among many other things should have been a red flag, but long story short, we came home with a puppy that we knew literally nothing about. Fast-forward a year and a half and just out of curiosity I wanted to know more about her, so I contacted the woman we got her from and had her fax some pedigree info over. I'm working on entering what info is on it into the Pedigree Database website, but in short, Ariel's sire is Rocky Node, whose sire is Graber's King of Montgomery. Rocky's dam is Carlene Layne, whose dam's sire is Coblentz's Ruger Redhawk - those are just the names I've found in common with Pimg's pedigree so far.

I just thought this was interesting, although sort of depressing that we supported BYB's in the heart of Indiana's puppy mill breeding area. Lesson learned...she's still a good dog :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just saw this Willy......Pimg is related to alot of my dogs - including Furious  

Her sire has alot of well known kennels in the 4th and 5th generations - both showline kennels and working lines....some of the dogs in 2-4 are using kennel names and it is obvious that the people who registered the dogs with AKC just pulled names from the pedigree to use without understanding the protocols of kennel names....but haus Larwin, Antwerpa and Tiekerhook dogs in the 4th and 5th are known dogs...

 

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Breezy Arie said:


> I just thought this was interesting, although sort of depressing that we supported BYB's in the heart of Indiana's puppy mill breeding area. Lesson learned...she's still a good dog :wub:


Wow- Certainly NOT the thread I expected to see bumped coming on here tonight! No regrets here. Pimg has proved a phenomenal dog, and while she's had a host of serious medical issues in the past 1.5 years, she's still with us and more/less going strong. I can't imagine a better dog as an introduction to the breed, though I'm obviously biased. Have fun with your dog- the sky's the limit!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> Just saw this Willy......Pimg is related to alot of my dogs - including Furious
> Lee


WELL!!! Now there you go!!!! She was destined for GREATNESS!!!! :wild::wub: Thanks for looking Lee!


----------



## Breezy Arie (Sep 9, 2015)

Ariel's pedigree that's as much info as i've got!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Breezy Arie said:


> Ariel's pedigree that's as much info as i've got!


There's a Mattie XVIII (18!!!) in her pedigree!  Crazy.


----------



## Breezy Arie (Sep 9, 2015)

there's some decent dogs in there it looks like, i know once you start going 4 and 5 (or more  ) gens back it doesn't *really* matter, but at any rate it's pretty cool to see. i'm trying to find out more info about her dam's side since it's pretty sparse on that side. i'm assuming mostly pets though.
i wish there was a more aesthetically pleasing way to print it, i can't seem to figure out how to do it without it being all chopped up.


----------

